# Best 5x5 cube?



## cubefan4848 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've seen a few new 5x5's come up on the market and was wondering what everybody's preference was. I've heard the V-cube is very good but how does it compare to other's like the YJ, Ghosthand and QJ


----------



## Meep (Oct 18, 2010)

The V-cube is a lot better than all those other brands you listed there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 19, 2010)

Meep said:


> The V-cube is a lot better* in my opinion *than all those other brands you listed there.


 
Fix'd.

V Cube is good.
But the Ghosthand and Yj come adjustable, premodded, and turn extremely smooth.
The QJ is a Rubik's brand clone which MUCH better turning quality. it is heavy,


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the V-Cube better because I lock less with it.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> V Cube is good.
> But the Ghosthand and Yj come adjustable, premodded, and turn extremely smooth.
> The QJ is a Rubik's brand clone which MUCH better turning quality. it is heavy,



Phoenix death, what about the colour of the Ghost hand ?
The black one is called "upgraded" and the white one is a little bit more expensive and it says "spring edition".
I heard the first version of the 5x5x5 sucks, but these other two I really don't know the diference.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 19, 2010)

V cube here.


----------



## demma (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for Vcube, you can make an adjustable core with some extra money and patience if you want.


----------



## maggot (Oct 19, 2010)

If you get a china vcube knockoff, you will think the vcube sucks... until you break it in and mod it. The yj upgrade and spring are the same cube, vcube knockoff.. the stickers suck and it feels less sturdy but they are decent in comparison to a vcube. I would reccomend the vcube though because it lasts a long time and is a good quality puzzle.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course, you'd want to get a higher quality, more expensive puzzle.

But for all practical purposes, YJ is sufficient.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Oct 19, 2010)

V-Cube or YJ. They are both very good, but different. 
V-cube is higher quality plastic and will thus last much longer.
The YJ has adjustable tensions, although there is a mos to make V-cubes adjustable.
My YJ is faster than my V-cube, but the V-cube is much more stable.
Obviously YJ is cheaper.

As Endless_Akatsuki said, YJ is sufficient. The YJ and V-cubes are both very good speed 5x5 cubes, and it all really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 19, 2010)

I like V-Cube the most.


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> V Cube is good.
> But the Ghosthand and Yj come adjustable, *premodded*, and turn extremely smooth.



wut. Why would the V5 ever need a mod?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 19, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Phoenix death, what about the colour of the Ghost hand ?
> The black one is called "upgraded" and the white one is a little bit more expensive and it says "spring edition".
> I heard the first version of the 5x5x5 sucks, but these other two I really don't know the diference.


 Bigbee sells Ghosthands in black color. 



demma said:


> Another vote for Vcube, you can make an adjustable core with some extra money and patience if you want.


 Yeah, but you can get a Yj for $13 bucks. Yes, it's that cheap in price. Cheaper than an edison 


DeathCuberK said:


> V-Cube or YJ. They are both very good, but different.
> V-cube is higher quality plastic and will thus last much longer.
> The YJ has adjustable tensions, although there is a mos to make V-cubes adjustable.
> My YJ is faster than my V-cube, but the V-cube is much more stable.
> ...


 BEST POST IN THIS THREAD EVER.


Dene said:


> wut. Why would the V5 ever need a mod?


 
MMAP made a video about sanding down the bumpy corner bases of each corner that increases smoothness.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 19, 2010)

where to buy the YJ 5x5. i saw the Glow one but i cant find the black/white. so i'd have buy from online stores.


----------



## Me (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't see how there isn't a consensus on what the best 5x5 is.
Is it just the hype of competing brands? Delusional cubers who are jingoistic about what brands are the best? Whatever...
It's the V-Cube.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 22, 2010)

My question was already answered.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2010)

maggot said:


> If you get a china vcube knockoff, you will think the vcube sucks... until you break it in and mod it. The yj upgrade and spring are the same cube, vcube knockoff.. *the stickers suck* and it feels less sturdy but they are decent in comparison to a vcube. I would reccomend the vcube though because it lasts a long time and is a good quality puzzle.



Would you consider them worse than V-cube stickers? If so they must be made of paper and pritt stick.



Dene said:


> wut. Why would the V5 ever need a mod?



Was that a serious comment? Have you ever even used a V-5 with unmodded corner stocks?


----------



## BelGarion (Jan 31, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> V Cube is good.
> But the Ghosthand and Yj come adjustable, premodded, and turn extremely smooth.
> The QJ is a Rubik's brand clone which MUCH better turning quality. it is heavy,


 
Err... Really? I must not have gotten a Ghost Hand 5x5 then. Mine catches other layers a lot so I have to go slow less I get pops. And this was after tensioning it up quite a bit since it was so loose out of the box it popped on the first turn. >.<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vcube.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jan 31, 2011)

V5


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vcube5 + pi mod + Lubix = perfection! 
Do yourself a favor, save up a little cash and buy the V5. You will not regret it, it will last you a long time as long as you take care of it.


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 1, 2011)

Can the already modded V5 with adjustable core be bought or must you do the work yourself?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yourself.


----------



## theace (Feb 1, 2011)

Apart from the verdes site, where can i gel a vcube? Shipping cost is a problem here!


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 3, 2011)

Ebay, Sarah's Toy Shop, and a few other stores sell them too. 

As for the pre modded, ick. Ok, where can I get a modded core? I have heard people modding and selling them, but never found out where to get 'em.  Thanks!


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 3, 2011)

My V5 is pretty bomb. Although i'm HATIN' some unevenly tight sides. How long does it take for that to get better?


----------



## iLUVcubing (Feb 4, 2011)

Buy V-cubes here! link to buy v-cubes 5-7, although there out of stock at the moment. otherwise, saras toy store and ebay sells v-cubes last time i checked. for modded v-cubes, you could post it to someone else and ask them to mod it for u. But you'll have to pay and make sure u trust em....


----------



## peedu (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi!

I know that GhostHand 3x3x3 is very quiet compared to other 3x3x3 cubes. Is it the same with 5x5x5?

Peedu


----------



## mr6768 (Feb 4, 2011)

Vcube ...


----------



## izovire (Feb 4, 2011)

V-cube 5... I bet that MY V-cube 5 is better than a brand new one... I break it in and NEVER lube it, because it doesn't need to with it's extra smooth plastic.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2011)

V5 with the corners sanded


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 6, 2011)

Now if I only knew of someone selling V Cubes modified. I be hating unadjustable cores.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not a hard mod. I spent more time reassembling than I did on modding/building the core.


----------



## KitKat (Feb 6, 2011)

im using QJ .. I dont know bout the others but i think QJ is good


----------



## Lars (Feb 6, 2011)

YJ Museum Piece or Upgraded Version II


----------



## slateman (Nov 24, 2011)

Old thread revisited....

I got a mini-YJ. I *love* solving the 5x5, it's fun, relaxing, enjoyable. However when going for speed, I'm finding my mini-YJ is just too small. 

Time to upgrade. V-cube + modding sounds like too much work (I have 4 kids). 

I think the regular YJ is 5mm bigger. That's nothing. Doubt it would really help that much.

How about QJ? Few people commented on it. The V-cube has to be real good to require a mod to be the best IMO. 

ShengShou? I just got a SS 4x4 and it's pretty solid. I need to adjust it, as it feels very loose, but can anyone comment on whether the 5x5 is similar to the 4x4?

I understand it's all a matter of opinion...but my mini-YJ is just not cutting it. And the V-Cube is rather expensive. However, if it's the best......then it's the best. 

Thanks!


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 24, 2011)

slateman said:


> Old thread revisited....
> 
> I got a mini-YJ. I *love* solving the 5x5, it's fun, relaxing, enjoyable. However when going for speed, I'm finding my mini-YJ is just too small.
> 
> ...



If you don't think you want to spend the money and the 100+ solves to break in the v-cube, I think you should get a Shengshou. Here's a good review of one, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6tE1x6U2MQ


----------



## slateman (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome...looks like it fits what I am looking for, really. 

For verification, Ghost Hand is a KO, right? We should have a section of the site (unless I don't know of it) that lists KOs so I know not to talk about 'em. 

Thanks for the tip. My V-Cube 6 drives me nuts (popping) and while I like the solid feel of the cube, I'm a bit disenchanted w/ them...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 24, 2011)

slateman said:


> Awesome...looks like it fits what I am looking for, really.
> 
> For verification, Ghost Hand is a KO, right? We should have a section of the site (unless I don't know of it) that lists KOs so I know not to talk about 'em.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. My V-Cube 6 drives me nuts (popping) and while I like the solid feel of the cube, I'm a bit disenchanted w/ them...


 
Someone else in Maine on the forums. Nice. 

On topic: I do believe the Ghost Hand is a knock-off. But, it isn't that you can't talk about KOs, but that you shouldn't advertise them, by posting links to where to buy them. Discussion, and asking if they are KOs are perfectly fine.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Also add Shenshou, it is insanely good, and it probably ties with the V-Cube 5.

aaronb's right, they are all knockoffs.


----------



## Hovair (Nov 24, 2011)

I love the shengshou 5x5. I have tried a vcube. They are good but after having it a while it gets looser and looser. I would rather have the shengshou and I love it. Another great one is the YJ. That one is pretty good aswell.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 24, 2011)

The best I've tried is on the video is smooth and stable. The design of parts and its assembly is high quality. However this is a prototype 5x5 metal (1982) and no plastic version was built.






GG


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2011)

cubefan4848 said:


> I've seen a few new 5x5's come up on the market and was wondering what everybody's preference was. I've heard the V-cube is very good but how does it compare to other's like the YJ, Ghosthand and QJ


 
ghosthand 5x5 its a v-cube clone but when you buy it get stickers cause they tend to fall off and not stay on but on the other hand get a maru 5x5


----------



## Vinny (Nov 24, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> ghosthand 5x5 its a v-cube clone but when you buy it get stickers cause they tend to fall off and not stay on but on the other hand get a maru 5x5


 
The Ghost Hand 5x5 feels nothing like the V Cube, just so ya know. It's probably one of the lockiest cubes out there, and even tensioning it tightly won't fix that.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> The Ghost Hand 5x5 feels nothing like the V Cube, just so ya know. It's probably one of the lockiest cubes out there, and even tensioning it tightly won't fix that.


 
i modded mine so that there are no lockups


----------



## Vinny (Nov 24, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> i modded mine so that there are no lockups


 
Well what do you average? Because I liked mine until I started getting fast enough to the point where it locked up a lot. That's when I got a V Cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well what do you average? Because I liked mine until I started getting fast enough to the point where it locked up a lot. That's when I got a V Cube.


 
i dont do 5x5 alot i get around 5:30.xx


----------



## Hershey (Nov 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> The Ghost Hand 5x5 feels nothing like the V Cube, just so ya know. It's probably one of the lockiest cubes out there, and even tensioning it tightly won't fix that.


 
This. Ghosthand sucks. What type of modification could possibly make it better?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 24, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> i dont do 5x5 alot i get around 5:30.xx


 
Not to offend, but at that speed, you can't be turning the cube very quickly. I'm not saying that decent times aren't possible, but I feel that a broken in V Cube is far superior to a Ghost hand, especially when it comes to lock ups.


----------



## ernie722 (Nov 24, 2011)

i use vcube but i just migh get the shengshou


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

A Ghosthand is just a broken in YJ. If you get a YJ, you have to break it in to make it good. If you get a Ghosthand, it is already made as if it was broken in. But when you brak it in further, it gets loose, even if you tighten it. 

So in the end, get a Vcube.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

what about shengshou?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> what about shengshou?


 
SCREW SHENGSHOU!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> SCREW SHENGSHOU!


 
Why what wrong with the ss 5x5?


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

the V5 once fully broken in dominates the SS 5. The shengshou is good but you are better off getting a V5


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> the V5 once fully broken in dominates the SS 5. The shengshou is good but you are better off getting a V5


 
I heard that the v-5 takes months to break it in and after that it pops alot


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> I heard that the v-5 takes months to break it in and after that it pops alot



It takes about 2 months to break in and my v-5 that I've had for a year hasn't popped once.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 26, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> It takes about 2 months to break in and my v-5 that I've had for a year hasn't popped once.


 
Also the price of the v-5 cost alot compared to mast of the 5x5s on the market I think cubefan4848 wants a good cheap 5x5 price maby from $10-$15.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea it takes quite a while to break in but it's worth the wait. If you mod it then popping is reduced. My V5 was much faster than than my shengshou and popped maybe once every 15 solves. Too bad I lost it. It's all personal preference. There is no best 5x5, the SS 5x5 and V5 are both great.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> Why what wrong with the ss 5x5?


 
I just felt like raging, and I've never felt a shengshou before, therefore I didn't have anything to say about it.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I just felt like raging, and I've never felt a shengshou before, therefore I didn't have anything to say about it.


 
Well don't give it negativity without reason. SS and V5 are basically the best in their own categories. Price, popping, break-in time, turning, etc.


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 28, 2011)

My QJ 5x5 exploded.


----------



## emolover (Nov 28, 2011)

cubenut99 said:


> My QJ 5x5 exploded.


 
QJ 5x5's are just god awful.


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> QJ 5x5's are just god awful.


My QJ 4x4 and my Qj mini exploded too.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 28, 2011)

So even with lubing, a v-cube still takes 2 months to break in? And does it pop or not, because different people have said different things on this thread.


----------



## emolover (Nov 28, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> So even with lubing, a v-cube still takes 2 months to break in? And does it pop or not, because different people have said different things on this thread.


 
My V-cube 5 doesn't pop but it twists the X-centers often when solving. My other two V-cubes pop often and it is always the outer X-centers on my 6x6 and the obliques on my 7x7.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 28, 2011)

ShengShou.


----------



## Florian (Nov 28, 2011)

A modified ShengShou 5x5 is much better then a V-Cube even when the V-Cube is super-broken-in.
The ShengShou is lighter which gives it a very nice feeling and it pops less.
An yeah the world record cube is a ShengShou.


----------



## slateman (Nov 30, 2011)

I revisited this thread to get a feel for 5x5s. My Mini-QJ isn't doing it for me anymore and so I thought I'd move on. Pass on a full-sized QJ.

Ghost Hand...not hearing the best of reviews. Pass
V-Cube...hearing the best reviews, but patience, additional cash and perhaps a mod bring this to its crown as king. 
ShengShou...highly rated, cheaper, likely better for my budget for now (and I love my SS 4x4, my V-Cube 6x6 pops all the friggin' time)

Thanks for the input. I get it's all preference, but I think I got a good feel for what I'm looking for. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Felix1996 (Dec 1, 2011)

i love my shengshou 5x5, i also invented the mod for it  
the corners of my cube look like the corners from a guhong and it has half a piece reverse cc.
it never locks up and turns really great. my v-cubes are good too, but my shengshou is still better.


----------



## jancek123 (Dec 3, 2011)

:confused:v-CUBE is the best i think


----------



## Eleredo (Dec 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> V Cube is good.
> But the Ghosthand and Yj come adjustable, premodded, and turn extremely smooth.
> The QJ is a Rubik's brand clone which MUCH better turning quality. it is heavy,


 
Exactly. I got an YJ one and I'm very satisfied with it. I never used a V-Cube 5 but judging from the V-Cube 6, I can't believe it's a great speedcube. In my opinion, V-Cubes are of superb quality, but I would never use them for speedsolving.

Of course, it all depends on what you mean with 'best' (speed?? quality??)


----------



## convinsa (Dec 4, 2011)

shengshou is awesome! this is my opinion, modded shengshou>modded v cube (that means the shengshou wins)


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2011)

Florian said:


> A modified ShengShou 5x5 is much better then a V-Cube even when the V-Cube is super-broken-in.


 
How did you mod the Shengshou 5x5?


----------



## CuberCat (Dec 6, 2011)

I got the Mefferts 5x5. It's O.K. Turns pretty ordinary.
I am going to get a V-Cube 5x5


----------



## potato (Aug 31, 2012)

shengshou!


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 31, 2012)

Shengshou of course


----------



## gpyl (Aug 31, 2012)

Shengshou with Florian mod FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DNFphobia (Aug 31, 2012)

ShengShou 5x5x5


----------



## Hunter (Aug 31, 2012)

ShengShou == beast.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 29, 2013)

Bump: So I've got several Sheng Shou 5x5s and Sheng Shou 7x7s.

Right now I'm extremely happy with the 7x7. It turns like butter and doesn't pop much.

The 5x5 I'm not so happy with. I did a Florian mod too much on one, and it got noisy. Now I've modded another and it's better but still nowhere near as sweet as that 7x7.

I'm wondering, is there any new 5x5 on the horizon?

My feeling on the 5x5 compared to the 7x7 is that the 7x7 has a nifty mechanism to pull the corners in. The corners are held in directly by the center edges. So when you reassemble the 7x7 you have to assemble the usual 26 cubies of the standard 3x3x3 cube first. Then you put the other cubies in.

The tight corners means that when you push on a corner, the whole face moves as one. With the 5x5, you push on a corner and a big split opens up.

I'm wondering if I can improve the 5x5 by adding plastic to the corners so they're held more tightly to the other pieces.

[edit: Okay, I'm messing around with tightening the tensions quite tight (but with the different springs), and am starting to think I can use this cube. It still is noisier than I'd like, but it does seem to do what it's told.]


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

The shengshou 5x5 is their best cube IMO. I can fingertrick it faster than I can on my 4x4 o.o

their bigger cubes (7x7 and up) are smoother than the others for some reason, I think it's to do with the size and that bigger cubes are naturally smoother if the design is good, idk.


----------



## Kekker (Apr 24, 2014)

Reviving an old thread...

Anyone ever use a lanlan 5x5? The tiles are aesthetically appealing to me. Is it worth it, and where does it stand in regards to the shengshou?

Yes, I read the whole thread, and no, I'm not getting a v-cube. It just sounds like an ok cube with a fan club. I'm not willing to spend extra money on an already expensive cube so that it can pop.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have a lanlan but I do have a Shengshou that I have modded and changed the springs on (to Dayan 3x3 springs) and it is amazing. It is really fast and crunchy but smooth at the same time. I would really recommend getting this cube if you are willing to mod. I would not recommend changing the springs if you are not gonna mod it though because it makes it really catchy due to the lack of reverse corner-cutting. Another option would be to wait for the Moyu 5x5 which should be coming out by the end of May.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> I don't have a lanlan but I do have a Shengshou that I have modded and changed the springs on (to Dayan 3x3 springs) and it is amazing. It is really fast and crunchy but smooth at the same time. I would really recommend getting this cube if you are willing to mod. I would not recommend changing the springs if you are not gonna mod it though because it makes it really catchy due to the lack of reverse corner-cutting. Another option would be to wait for the Moyu 5x5 which should be coming out by the end of May.


Mine actually turned really awesome even before i modded it, and it still does.


----------

